# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Αλλος ένας από Νίκαια!

## psp104

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Σκεφτόμουν καιρό τώρα ν'ασχοληθώ με το awmn και τελικά πρόσφατα πήρα την απόφαση.Δεν έχω εξοπλισμό ακόμη,καθ'ότι περιμένω να τελειώσει η εξεταστική να το ψάξω.
Έχω φτιάξει έναν κόμβο στο wind και προσπαθώ να δώ πώς μπορώ να συνισφέρω στο δίκτυό σας.Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάνει scan τη γύρω περιοχή με εξοπλισμό,αλλά με το απλό wifi του laptop έχω βρεί σήμα από ΑΡ(τον πιο κοντινό),όπου έχω επικοινωνήσει με τον ιδιοκτήτη του και με βοήθησε.Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει από κοντά στα πρώτα βήματα θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.

----------


## PIT

Καλησπερα Φιλε και καλως ηρθες στην κοινοτητα μας

Μια καλη αρχη:
1oν. Διάβασε πρώτα το quickstart: http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart
2ον. Διάβασε το plugmein2: http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf
3ον. Κανε με την βοηθεια καποιου ενα scan να δεις ποιους πιανεις.
4oν. Στείλε pm στον κομβούχο.

Αυτα και παλι καλως ηρθες!!  ::

----------


## psp104

Tα 2 πρώτα τα έχω διαβάσει μέρες τώρα!Αυτό που χρειάζομαι είναι ένα scan όπως φαίνεται λοιπόν,γιατί με το wifi του laptop δεν πρόκειται να βγάλω άκρη.  ::

----------


## PIT

Καποιος θα βρεθει να σε βοηθησει στο σκαν απο την περιοχη σου. Υπομονη και θεληση να υπαρχει  ::

----------


## psp104

Σαφώς υπάρχει υπομονή κι αν μη τί άλλο θέληση,αφού πήρα την απόφαση..ευχαριστω για την άμεση ανταπόκριση φίλε μου!

----------


## PIT

::   ::   ::

----------


## psp104

Αύριο θα βγάλω και φωτογραφίες απ'την ταράτσα να έχετε ένα δείγμα.Μέσω wind έχω οπτική επαφή με αρκετούς κόμβους,αλλά πρέπει να το τσεκάρω και στην πράξη.Εν τω μεταξύ παλιότερα είχα βρεί με το Laptop 1 κόμβο (Η. Ηλιού)+1bb (Ν. Σμύρνη) και φρίκαρα.Αν είναι δυνατόν λέω..  ::

----------


## psp104

Ανέβασα και τις φωτογραφίες εδώ..

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία, επήλθε η επιτόπου συνάντηση στο σπίτι μου.  ::  
Εκεί, μετά από μια "γενική" ματιά στην ταράτσα όπου κατοικεί ο κόμβος μου, έγινε συζήτηση επάνω σε θέματα "τι εστί router", "τι είναι το ξακουστό Mikrotik και τι βλέπουμε- ρυθμίζουμε μέσα από το interface του", "τι είναι το pigtail", "τι κεραίες-feeder χρησιμοποιούμε", κλπ κλπ. Σε γενικές γραμμές "του έκανα το κεφάλι καζάνι" που λέμε.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Επίσης, συζητήθηκε ότι ναι μεν θέλει να γίνει κόμβος BackBone, αλλά καλά θα ήταν να "περάσει" από το στάδιο του client (πελάτη) για πολλούς λόγους. Πιθανόν να βρει ένα παλιόPC για να το κάνουμε router, αλλά και πιθανόν να μπει ένα Ovislink για αρχή και βλέπουμε.  ::  
Τέλος δώσαμε ραντεβού για όταν τελειώσει με το καλό τις εξετάσεις να γίνει ένα επιτόπου scan από την ταράτσα του.  ::  
Το θέμα παρακολουθείται στενά.  ::

----------


## psp104

Όλα βαίνουν καλώς λοιπόν.*Ευχαριστώ θερμά* τον Μανώλη για το ιδιαίτερο μάθημα και τη γενικότερη βοήθεια που παρέχει  ::  .Εκείνη τη μέρα που πέρασα απ'το σπίτι του έδινα μάθημα στην σχολή και πραγματικά μετά ήμουν εκτός τόπου και χρόνου.  ::  
Όλα όσα άκουσα μου φάνηκαν άκρως ενδιαφέροντα(κάποια γνωστά..πολλά άγνωστα  ::  ) και φυσικά αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που θέλησα απ'την αρχή να μπώ στο δίκτυο,η γνώση.
Το ταρατσοpc θα το φτιάξω μέσα στην εβδομάδα (θα με δυσκολέψει λίγο το κουτί,αλλά ελπίζω οτι θα βρούμε άκρη  ::  ).Για τον υπόλοιπο εξοπλισμό έχω σχεδόν κατασταλλάξει,απλά θα περιμένω να κάνουμε το scan και το κυριότερο να τελειώσει η εξεταστική,ώστε να έχω χρόνο για συναρμολόγηση-τοποθέτηση.

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά από ένα "πρόχειρο" scan από την ταράτσα λόγω αποκολλήσεως του καλωδίου από το pigtail, τα αποτελέσματα που προλάβαμε να πάρουμε ακολουθούν.  ::  
Πιθανόν μετά τις διακοπές (του deadlock7) να επαναληφθεί το scan πριν στραφεί το πιάτο προς όποια κατεύθυνση.  ::

----------


## Banzai

Αυξανεσθε και πληθυνεσθε, ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε  ::   ::   :: 

Η Νικαια χρειαζεται δυναμικο ...  ::  ( Οχι οτι δεν εχει ... )

----------


## pilgrim

Αμα θες βοηθεια απλα ζητα το.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## psp104

Δυστυχώς είχα μείνει πίσω λόγω καθυστέρησης ενός μήνα  ::  για το hager κι αύριο ξεκινάει η άδειά μου.Λογικά την άλλη εβδομάδα θα είμαι πίσω όπου και θα ξεκινήσει η εγκατάσταση.Να πώ την αλήθεια περίμενα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα απ'το scan,αλλά θα δείξει στην συνέχεια.

ΥΓ:Ακόμη περιμένω το internet από forthnet,οπότε θα μπαίνω με pstn,όποτε χρειαστεί.

ΥΓ2:Μάνο ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια πάλι..καθώς κι όλα τα παιδιά που έχουν δείξει ενδιαφέρον στο ξεκίνημά μου!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Μετά από ένα *"πρόχειρο" scan* από την ταράτσα *λόγω αποκολλήσεως του καλωδίου από το pigtail*, τα αποτελέσματα που προλάβαμε να πάρουμε ακολουθούν.





> Να πώ την αλήθεια *περίμενα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα απ'το scan*,αλλά θα δείξει στην συνέχεια.


Σε πρόλαβα Στράτο.  ::  
Να δω τώρα όμως πως θα το επανασυνδέσω σωστά.  ::  





> ΥΓ2:Μάνο ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια πάλι..καθώς κι όλα τα παιδιά που *έχουν δείξει ενδιαφέρον* στο ξεκίνημά μου!


Κάποιο interface ελεύθερο για να γίνει Β-Β υπάρχει εσείς εκεί γύρω;  ::

----------


## psp104

Χαιρετώ άπαντες!Δυστυχώς πέρασε ο καιρός κι ακόμη να τα βάλω.Το ταρατσοPc είναι έτοιμο..το μόνο που μένει είναι η εγκατάσταση της κεραίας κι αγορά ιστού.Αν κάποιος έχει χρόνο ας στείλει ένα πμ για λίγη βοήθεια..

----------


## psp104

Aγοράστηκε κι ο ιστός,οπότε πάμε καλά!  ::  
Ελπίζω να προλάβω μέσα στην εβδομάδα,γιατί μετά θα λείψω λίγες μέρες εκτός Αθηνών.
Έκανα κι ένα scan με το φορητό και βρήκα αυτά..

----------


## psp104

Το Σάββατο 22/12 ο κόμβος φτιάχτηκε και ξεκίνησε τη λειτουργία την Κυριακή!Ευχαριστώ πολύ το Γιάννη (Kinglyr) ,γιατί χωρίς τη δική του βοήθεια δεν θα είχα καταφέρει τίποτα!Μόνο αυτός γνωρίζει πόσο τρελο-ταρατσοpc έχω..  ::

----------


## psp104

Ο κόμβος όπως αρκετοί καταλάβατε ήταν κάτω τις τελευταίες μέρες (3 απ'όσο γνωρίζω).Ζητώ συγνώμη,αλλά ήμουν εκτός Αττικής και συνέβη κάτι απρόοπτο.Υπήρξε πρόβλημα με το ένα πιάτο ,καθώς και προβλήματα με κάποια άτομα στην πολυκατοικία.
Επειδή αύριο δε νομίζω οτι θα προλάβω να το φτιάξω..πολλοί περνούν οικογενειακά άλλωστε αυτήν τη μέρα,την Τρίτη θα το κοιτάξω για να είναι πάλι On.
Ζητώ και πάλι συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία..υπομονή!  ::

----------


## psp104

Δυστυχώς το ταρατσοpc φαίνεται να μην την παλεύει με τη ζέστη.ίσως να φταέι κι η cf,αλλά δεν έχω άλλη να την τεστάρω.Έχω παραγγείλει ένα embedded via epia συστηματάκι να τοποθετήσω.Ζητώ λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να τα παραλάβω.Ο κόμβος τσεκάρεται αυτές τις μέρες τακτικά για τυχόν προβλήματα..

----------

